# Pedullà durissimo: "A Sky asserviti al potere"



## Willy Wonka (18 Giugno 2017)

Durissimo attacco di Alfredo Pedullà, giornalista di SportItalia, sul proprio sito personale. Pedullà ci va giù senza mezzi termini, prendendosela contro Sky, rea di essere asservita al potere costituito. Di seguito un estratto.

_"Anni e anni di onorata carriera non si possono cancellare. Anni e anni di "Galliani è il migliore", "Raiola è il number one", "Arriva Mr. Bee", "i cinesi non esistono". Anni, ma sarebbe meglio dire decenni, di dipendenza assoluta, senza la benché minima libertà di opinione e giudizio. Ma il contraccolpo ricevuto è stato però molto forte. 
Sul satellite (ndr, Sky) adesso ci dicono che "Raiola è il più furbo", che "Donnarumma ha fatto bene" ,che "la campagna acquisti del Milan non convince", che "il Milan è andato troppo in pressing su Donnarumma". Vogliamo davvero chiamare pressing una proposta da 5 milioni l'anno? 
La realtà è che i nostalgici stanno spuntando come funghi, e mentre aspettiamo Mr Bee (ma non doveva arrivare al 100%?) ci godiamo un weekend spensierato."_


----------



## Smarx10 (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Durissimo attacco di Alfredo Pedullà, giornalista di SportItalia, sul proprio sito personale. Pedullà ci va giù senza mezzi termini, prendendosela contro Sky, rea di essere asservita al potere costituito. Di seguito un estratto.
> 
> _"Anni e anni di onorata carriera non si possono cancellare. Anni e anni di "Galliani è il migliore", "Raiola è il number one", "Arriva Mr. Bee", "i cinesi non esistono". Anni, ma sarebbe meglio dire decenni, di dipendenza assoluta, senza la benché minima libertà di opinione e giudizio. Ma il contraccolpo ricevuto è stato però molto forte.
> Sul satellite (ndr, Sky) adesso ci dicono che "Raiola è il più furbo", che "Donnarumma ha fatto bene" ,che "la campagna acquisti del Milan non convince", che "il Milan è andato troppo in pressing su Donnarumma". Vogliamo davvero chiamare pressing una proposta da 5 milioni l'anno?
> La realtà è che i nostalgici stanno spuntando come funghi, e mentre aspettiamo Mr Bee (ma non doveva arrivare al 100%?) ci godiamo un weekend spensierato."_



La tocca pianissimo


----------



## Snake (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Durissimo attacco di Alfredo Pedullà, giornalista di SportItalia, sul proprio sito personale. Pedullà ci va giù senza mezzi termini, prendendosela contro Sky, rea di essere asservita al potere costituito. Di seguito un estratto.
> 
> _"Anni e anni di onorata carriera non si possono cancellare. Anni e anni di "Galliani è il migliore", "Raiola è il number one", "Arriva Mr. Bee", "i cinesi non esistono". Anni, ma sarebbe meglio dire decenni, di dipendenza assoluta, senza la benché minima libertà di opinione e giudizio. Ma il contraccolpo ricevuto è stato però molto forte.
> Sul satellite (ndr, Sky) adesso ci dicono che "Raiola è il più furbo", che "Donnarumma ha fatto bene" ,che "la campagna acquisti del Milan non convince", che "il Milan è andato troppo in pressing su Donnarumma". Vogliamo davvero chiamare pressing una proposta da 5 milioni l'anno?
> La realtà è che i nostalgici stanno spuntando come funghi, e mentre aspettiamo Mr Bee (ma non doveva arrivare al 100%?) ci godiamo un weekend spensierato."_



mamma mia li ha distrutti


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Giugno 2017)

Io aggiungerei che "c'e gelo", "è in arrivo la dama cinese", "Non credo che i cinesi abbiano grande disponibilità sul mercato" e chi più ne ha più ne metta


----------



## Pitermilanista (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Durissimo attacco di Alfredo Pedullà, giornalista di SportItalia, sul proprio sito personale. Pedullà ci va giù senza mezzi termini, prendendosela contro Sky, rea di essere asservita al potere costituito. Di seguito un estratto.
> 
> _"Anni e anni di onorata carriera non si possono cancellare. Anni e anni di "Galliani è il migliore", "Raiola è il number one", "Arriva Mr. Bee", "i cinesi non esistono". Anni, ma sarebbe meglio dire decenni, di dipendenza assoluta, senza la benché minima libertà di opinione e giudizio. Ma il contraccolpo ricevuto è stato però molto forte.
> Sul satellite (ndr, Sky) adesso ci dicono che "Raiola è il più furbo", che "Donnarumma ha fatto bene" ,che "la campagna acquisti del Milan non convince", che "il Milan è andato troppo in pressing su Donnarumma". Vogliamo davvero chiamare pressing una proposta da 5 milioni l'anno?
> La realtà è che i nostalgici stanno spuntando come funghi, e mentre aspettiamo Mr Bee (ma non doveva arrivare al 100%?) ci godiamo un weekend spensierato."_



Alciato.... Alciato... La senti questa voce? VA......LO! VA......LO!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Durissimo attacco di Alfredo Pedullà, giornalista di SportItalia, sul proprio sito personale. Pedullà ci va giù senza mezzi termini, prendendosela contro Sky, rea di essere asservita al potere costituito. Di seguito un estratto.
> 
> _"Anni e anni di onorata carriera non si possono cancellare. Anni e anni di "Galliani è il migliore", "Raiola è il number one", "Arriva Mr. Bee", "i cinesi non esistono". Anni, ma sarebbe meglio dire decenni, di dipendenza assoluta, senza la benché minima libertà di opinione e giudizio. Ma il contraccolpo ricevuto è stato però molto forte.
> Sul satellite (ndr, Sky) adesso ci dicono che "Raiola è il più furbo", che "Donnarumma ha fatto bene" ,che "la campagna acquisti del Milan non convince", che "il Milan è andato troppo in pressing su Donnarumma". Vogliamo davvero chiamare pressing una proposta da 5 milioni l'anno?
> La realtà è che i nostalgici stanno spuntando come funghi, e mentre aspettiamo Mr Bee (ma non doveva arrivare al 100%?) ci godiamo un weekend spensierato."_


----------



## diavolo (18 Giugno 2017)

Stima per Pedullà.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Giugno 2017)

Pedullà scatenato, ha ragione


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2017)

Ha ragione su tutto.
Io ormai seguo solo pedullà pur avendo sky.
Sono i giornalisti che hanno tenuto la miglior linea editoriale in tempi di closing e ora fassone e mirabelli .... li ripagano.
Le notizie sul milan passano da sportitalia, altrove solo vedove di galliani e berlusconi.
Ma noi sul forum ne parliamo da tempo ed eravamo pronti a tutto ciò.


----------



## Djici (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Durissimo attacco di Alfredo Pedullà, giornalista di SportItalia, sul proprio sito personale. Pedullà ci va giù senza mezzi termini, prendendosela contro Sky, rea di essere asservita al potere costituito. Di seguito un estratto.
> 
> _"Anni e anni di onorata carriera non si possono cancellare. Anni e anni di "Galliani è il migliore", "Raiola è il number one", "Arriva Mr. Bee", "i cinesi non esistono". Anni, ma sarebbe meglio dire decenni, di dipendenza assoluta, senza la benché minima libertà di opinione e giudizio. Ma il contraccolpo ricevuto è stato però molto forte.
> Sul satellite (ndr, Sky) adesso ci dicono che "Raiola è il più furbo", che "Donnarumma ha fatto bene" ,che "la campagna acquisti del Milan non convince", che "il Milan è andato troppo in pressing su Donnarumma". Vogliamo davvero chiamare pressing una proposta da 5 milioni l'anno?
> La realtà è che i nostalgici stanno spuntando come funghi, e mentre aspettiamo Mr Bee (ma non doveva arrivare al 100%?) ci godiamo un weekend spensierato."_


----------



## goleador 70 (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Durissimo attacco di Alfredo Pedullà, giornalista di SportItalia, sul proprio sito personale. Pedullà ci va giù senza mezzi termini, prendendosela contro Sky, rea di essere asservita al potere costituito. Di seguito un estratto.
> 
> _"Anni e anni di onorata carriera non si possono cancellare. Anni e anni di "Galliani è il migliore", "Raiola è il number one", "Arriva Mr. Bee", "i cinesi non esistono". Anni, ma sarebbe meglio dire decenni, di dipendenza assoluta, senza la benché minima libertà di opinione e giudizio. Ma il contraccolpo ricevuto è stato però molto forte.
> Sul satellite (ndr, Sky) adesso ci dicono che "Raiola è il più furbo", che "Donnarumma ha fatto bene" ,che "la campagna acquisti del Milan non convince", che "il Milan è andato troppo in pressing su Donnarumma". Vogliamo davvero chiamare pressing una proposta da 5 milioni l'anno?
> La realtà è che i nostalgici stanno spuntando come funghi, e mentre aspettiamo Mr Bee (ma non doveva arrivare al 100%?) ci godiamo un weekend spensierato."_



Solo stima per Pedullà


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Durissimo attacco di Alfredo Pedullà, giornalista di SportItalia, sul proprio sito personale. Pedullà ci va giù senza mezzi termini, prendendosela contro Sky, rea di essere asservita al potere costituito. Di seguito un estratto.
> 
> _"Anni e anni di onorata carriera non si possono cancellare. Anni e anni di "Galliani è il migliore", "Raiola è il number one", "Arriva Mr. Bee", "i cinesi non esistono". Anni, ma sarebbe meglio dire decenni, di dipendenza assoluta, senza la benché minima libertà di opinione e giudizio. Ma il contraccolpo ricevuto è stato però molto forte.
> Sul satellite (ndr, Sky) adesso ci dicono che "Raiola è il più furbo", che "Donnarumma ha fatto bene" ,che "la campagna acquisti del Milan non convince", che "il Milan è andato troppo in pressing su Donnarumma". Vogliamo davvero chiamare pressing una proposta da 5 milioni l'anno?
> La realtà è che i nostalgici stanno spuntando come funghi, e mentre aspettiamo Mr Bee (ma non doveva arrivare al 100%?) ci godiamo un weekend spensierato."_



idolo assoluto Pedullà. IDOLO!! Sta dando voce a tutti i tifosi!


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Durissimo attacco di Alfredo Pedullà, giornalista di SportItalia, sul proprio sito personale. Pedullà ci va giù senza mezzi termini, prendendosela contro Sky, rea di essere asservita al potere costituito. Di seguito un estratto.
> 
> _"Anni e anni di onorata carriera non si possono cancellare. Anni e anni di "Galliani è il migliore", "Raiola è il number one", "Arriva Mr. Bee", "i cinesi non esistono". Anni, ma sarebbe meglio dire decenni, di dipendenza assoluta, senza la benché minima libertà di opinione e giudizio. Ma il contraccolpo ricevuto è stato però molto forte.
> Sul satellite (ndr, Sky) adesso ci dicono che "Raiola è il più furbo", che "Donnarumma ha fatto bene" ,che "la campagna acquisti del Milan non convince", che "il Milan è andato troppo in pressing su Donnarumma". Vogliamo davvero chiamare pressing una proposta da 5 milioni l'anno?
> La realtà è che i nostalgici stanno spuntando come funghi, e mentre aspettiamo Mr Bee (ma non doveva arrivare al 100%?) ci godiamo un weekend spensierato."_



Pedullà capopopolo!

Comunque è normale che le notizie migliori passino da sportitalia: sono gli unici ad aver mantenuto una linea non pro-cinesi ma comunque coerente e rispettosa, gli altri si sono schierati dalla parte sbagliata e si sono giocati ogni possibilità con la nuova società.
E ora vomitano veleno.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Durissimo attacco di Alfredo Pedullà, giornalista di SportItalia, sul proprio sito personale. Pedullà ci va giù senza mezzi termini, prendendosela contro Sky, rea di essere asservita al potere costituito. Di seguito un estratto.
> 
> _"Anni e anni di onorata carriera non si possono cancellare. Anni e anni di "Galliani è il migliore", "Raiola è il number one", "Arriva Mr. Bee", "i cinesi non esistono". Anni, ma sarebbe meglio dire decenni, di dipendenza assoluta, senza la benché minima libertà di opinione e giudizio. Ma il contraccolpo ricevuto è stato però molto forte.
> Sul satellite (ndr, Sky) adesso ci dicono che "Raiola è il più furbo", che "Donnarumma ha fatto bene" ,che "la campagna acquisti del Milan non convince", che "il Milan è andato troppo in pressing su Donnarumma". Vogliamo davvero chiamare pressing una proposta da 5 milioni l'anno?
> La realtà è che i nostalgici stanno spuntando come funghi, e mentre aspettiamo Mr Bee (ma non doveva arrivare al 100%?) ci godiamo un weekend spensierato."_



Ahahahahahaahahhaha che bordata ad Alciato


----------



## Pit96 (18 Giugno 2017)

Ahahahaha


----------



## albydigei (18 Giugno 2017)

E Criscitiello dice che loro non seguiranno la conferenza di Raiola...sono settimane ormai che guardo solo Sportitalia per quanto riguarda il mercato


----------



## sballotello (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Durissimo attacco di Alfredo Pedullà, giornalista di SportItalia, sul proprio sito personale. Pedullà ci va giù senza mezzi termini, prendendosela contro Sky, rea di essere asservita al potere costituito. Di seguito un estratto.
> 
> _"Anni e anni di onorata carriera non si possono cancellare. Anni e anni di "Galliani è il migliore", "Raiola è il number one", "Arriva Mr. Bee", "i cinesi non esistono". Anni, ma sarebbe meglio dire decenni, di dipendenza assoluta, senza la benché minima libertà di opinione e giudizio. Ma il contraccolpo ricevuto è stato però molto forte.
> Sul satellite (ndr, Sky) adesso ci dicono che "Raiola è il più furbo", che "Donnarumma ha fatto bene" ,che "la campagna acquisti del Milan non convince", che "il Milan è andato troppo in pressing su Donnarumma". Vogliamo davvero chiamare pressing una proposta da 5 milioni l'anno?
> La realtà è che i nostalgici stanno spuntando come funghi, e mentre aspettiamo Mr Bee (ma non doveva arrivare al 100%?) ci godiamo un weekend spensierato."_


fantastico


----------



## Dany20 (18 Giugno 2017)

Grande Pedulla. L'unico che se ne intende veramente di calcio.


----------



## addox (18 Giugno 2017)

Ha detto la verità. I servi di regime sono dovunque e non si fanno problemi, servi si nasce.


----------



## Love (18 Giugno 2017)

cmq queste avversità da parte della stampa sono organizzate da qualcuno...da QUALCUNO...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (18 Giugno 2017)

Grandissimo.


----------



## JohnShepard (18 Giugno 2017)

Stima infinita per Sportitalia


----------



## Eflstar (18 Giugno 2017)

Ottime parole da Pedullà, ma occhio ad incensare Sportitalia che resta sempre la tv di Criscitiello, l'insopportabile ultras gobbo e moggiano.


----------



## el_gaucho (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Durissimo attacco di Alfredo Pedullà, giornalista di SportItalia, sul proprio sito personale. Pedullà ci va giù senza mezzi termini, prendendosela contro Sky, rea di essere asservita al potere costituito. Di seguito un estratto.
> 
> _"Anni e anni di onorata carriera non si possono cancellare. Anni e anni di "Galliani è il migliore", "Raiola è il number one", "Arriva Mr. Bee", "i cinesi non esistono". Anni, ma sarebbe meglio dire decenni, di dipendenza assoluta, senza la benché minima libertà di opinione e giudizio. Ma il contraccolpo ricevuto è stato però molto forte.
> Sul satellite (ndr, Sky) adesso ci dicono che "Raiola è il più furbo", che "Donnarumma ha fatto bene" ,che "la campagna acquisti del Milan non convince", che "il Milan è andato troppo in pressing su Donnarumma". Vogliamo davvero chiamare pressing una proposta da 5 milioni l'anno?
> La realtà è che i nostalgici stanno spuntando come funghi, e mentre aspettiamo Mr Bee (ma non doveva arrivare al 100%?) ci godiamo un weekend spensierato."_



Non guardo Fiorello né la Carra'
Ma solo Criscitiello e Pedulla'


----------



## Doctore (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Durissimo attacco di Alfredo Pedullà, giornalista di SportItalia, sul proprio sito personale. Pedullà ci va giù senza mezzi termini, prendendosela contro Sky, rea di essere asservita al potere costituito. Di seguito un estratto.
> 
> _"Anni e anni di onorata carriera non si possono cancellare. Anni e anni di "Galliani è il migliore", "Raiola è il number one", "Arriva Mr. Bee", "i cinesi non esistono". Anni, ma sarebbe meglio dire decenni, di dipendenza assoluta, senza la benché minima libertà di opinione e giudizio. Ma il contraccolpo ricevuto è stato però molto forte.
> Sul satellite (ndr, Sky) adesso ci dicono che "Raiola è il più furbo", che "Donnarumma ha fatto bene" ,che "la campagna acquisti del Milan non convince", che "il Milan è andato troppo in pressing su Donnarumma". Vogliamo davvero chiamare pressing una proposta da 5 milioni l'anno?
> La realtà è che i nostalgici stanno spuntando come funghi, e mentre aspettiamo Mr Bee (ma non doveva arrivare al 100%?) ci godiamo un weekend spensierato."_



Come linea ha ragione...però non tutti...L unico è marco cattaneo che difende i cinesi del milan.


----------



## Pitermilanista (18 Giugno 2017)

Eflstar ha scritto:


> Ottime parole da Pedullà, ma occhio ad incensare Sportitalia che resta sempre la tv di Criscitiello, l'insopportabile ultras gobbo e moggiano.



Ho ragione di credere che sia Criscitiello che Pedullà siano tifosi rossoneri anche abbastanza accesi.


----------



## gabuz (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Durissimo attacco di Alfredo Pedullà, giornalista di SportItalia, sul proprio sito personale. Pedullà ci va giù senza mezzi termini, prendendosela contro Sky, rea di essere asservita al potere costituito. Di seguito un estratto.
> 
> _"Anni e anni di onorata carriera non si possono cancellare. Anni e anni di "Galliani è il migliore", "Raiola è il number one", "Arriva Mr. Bee", "i cinesi non esistono". Anni, ma sarebbe meglio dire decenni, di dipendenza assoluta, senza la benché minima libertà di opinione e giudizio. Ma il contraccolpo ricevuto è stato però molto forte.
> Sul satellite (ndr, Sky) adesso ci dicono che "Raiola è il più furbo", che "Donnarumma ha fatto bene" ,che "la campagna acquisti del Milan non convince", che "il Milan è andato troppo in pressing su Donnarumma". Vogliamo davvero chiamare pressing una proposta da 5 milioni l'anno?
> La realtà è che i nostalgici stanno spuntando come funghi, e mentre aspettiamo Mr Bee (ma non doveva arrivare al 100%?) ci godiamo un weekend spensierato."_



Assolutamente apprezzabile. 
Però perché solo adesso?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Giugno 2017)

A sportitalia sono da anni I migliori. E Pedullà di calcio ne capisce davvero.


----------



## el_gaucho (18 Giugno 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Ho ragione di credere che sia Criscitiello che Pedullà siano tifosi rossoneri anche abbastanza accesi.



Per anni ne hanno dette di tutti i colori suo Milan.
Loro sono tifosi dei loro amici e i contatti. Adesso sono vicini alla nostra dirigenza e sono quasi degli ultrà


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Giugno 2017)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Per anni ne hanno dette di tutti i colori suo Milan.
> Loro sono tifosi dei loro amici e i contatti. Adesso sono vicini alla nostra dirigenza e sono quasi degli ultrà



Esatto.

Dai ragazzi altro che giornalismo libero, questi semplicemente sono imboccati dall'altra parte. Ma non sono meglio degli altri.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Durissimo attacco di Alfredo Pedullà, giornalista di SportItalia, sul proprio sito personale. Pedullà ci va giù senza mezzi termini, prendendosela contro Sky, rea di essere asservita al potere costituito. Di seguito un estratto.
> 
> _"Anni e anni di onorata carriera non si possono cancellare. Anni e anni di "Galliani è il migliore", "Raiola è il number one", "Arriva Mr. Bee", "i cinesi non esistono". Anni, ma sarebbe meglio dire decenni, di dipendenza assoluta, senza la benché minima libertà di opinione e giudizio. Ma il contraccolpo ricevuto è stato però molto forte.
> Sul satellite (ndr, Sky) adesso ci dicono che "Raiola è il più furbo", che "Donnarumma ha fatto bene" ,che "la campagna acquisti del Milan non convince", che "il Milan è andato troppo in pressing su Donnarumma". Vogliamo davvero chiamare pressing una proposta da 5 milioni l'anno?
> La realtà è che i nostalgici stanno spuntando come funghi, e mentre aspettiamo Mr Bee (ma non doveva arrivare al 100%?) ci godiamo un weekend spensierato."_



ahaha Alfredo  .


----------



## sballotello (18 Giugno 2017)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Per anni ne hanno dette di tutti i colori suo Milan.
> Loro sono tifosi dei loro amici e i contatti. Adesso sono vicini alla nostra dirigenza e sono quasi degli ultrà



perche qua sul forum non ne parlavamo male del Milan? che era gestito da cani, che il mercato faceva schifo, era forse sbagliato parlarne male?


----------



## Doctore (18 Giugno 2017)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Per anni ne hanno dette di tutti i colori suo Milan.
> Loro sono tifosi dei loro amici e i contatti. Adesso sono vicini alla nostra dirigenza e sono quasi degli ultrà


in cosa hanno avuto torto in tutti questi anni?milan ridimensionato,affari poco discutibili,dichiarazioni farneticanti ecc
Ti sembra normale s*******re il milan quando inizia a spendere soldi e incensarlo quando galliani faceva i disastri?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Giugno 2017)

Bravo, ha detto esattamente quello che molti pensano.


----------



## Pitermilanista (18 Giugno 2017)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Per anni ne hanno dette di tutti i colori suo Milan.
> Loro sono tifosi dei loro amici e i contatti. Adesso sono vicini alla nostra dirigenza e sono quasi degli ultrà



Sul Condor, non sul Milan.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Giugno 2017)

E fu così che la sede di SportItalia prese fuoco.


----------



## Freddy Manson (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Durissimo attacco di Alfredo Pedullà, giornalista di SportItalia, sul proprio sito personale. Pedullà ci va giù senza mezzi termini, prendendosela contro Sky, rea di essere asservita al potere costituito. Di seguito un estratto.
> 
> _"Anni e anni di onorata carriera non si possono cancellare. Anni e anni di "Galliani è il migliore", "Raiola è il number one", "Arriva Mr. Bee", "i cinesi non esistono". Anni, ma sarebbe meglio dire decenni, di dipendenza assoluta, senza la benché minima libertà di opinione e giudizio. Ma il contraccolpo ricevuto è stato però molto forte.
> Sul satellite (ndr, Sky) adesso ci dicono che "Raiola è il più furbo", che "Donnarumma ha fatto bene" ,che "la campagna acquisti del Milan non convince", che "il Milan è andato troppo in pressing su Donnarumma". Vogliamo davvero chiamare pressing una proposta da 5 milioni l'anno?
> La realtà è che i nostalgici stanno spuntando come funghi, e mentre aspettiamo Mr Bee (ma non doveva arrivare al 100%?) ci godiamo un weekend spensierato."_



boooooooooooooooom


----------



## Aragorn (18 Giugno 2017)

Non importa l'abbia detto perché lo pensa realmente o perché in linea con la politica della sua tv: ciò che ha scritto sono considerazioni *oggettivamente* corrette. Non c'entra essere filomilanisti o antimilanisti, difendere o far finta di nulla sull'operato di B&G degli ultimi anni per poi atteggiarsi in maniera diametralmente opposta nei confronti della nuova proprietà è pura malafede, punto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Giugno 2017)

Grande! Ma io tutta quest'intelligenza e libertà non la ricordavo ai tempi del condor; forse sbaglio io?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Giugno 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Come linea ha ragione...però non tutti...L unico è marco cattaneo che difende i cinesi del milan.


Vabbè chiaro, lui attacca la linea editoriale che è palesemente anti-Milan.


----------



## el_gaucho (18 Giugno 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> perche qua sul forum non ne parlavamo male del Milan? che era gestito da cani, che il mercato faceva schifo, era forse sbagliato parlarne male?



Non mettiamo la testa sotto la sabbia e commentiamo a simpatia.
A criscitiello non e' mai importato niente di come veniva gestito il Milan.
Era contro perche' non avevano agganci con noi e il condor no faceva affari con i loro amici procuratori tipo martorelli ecc.
Che poi fosse giusto criticare il Milan non c'è dubbio. Ma che lo facessero con onestà intellettuale questo non esiste


----------



## el_gaucho (18 Giugno 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Sul Condor, non sul Milan.



Stessa risposta data a @ Sbalotello


----------



## Doctore (18 Giugno 2017)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Non mettiamo la testa sotto la sabbia e commentiamo a simpatia.
> A criscitiello non e' mai importato niente di come veniva gestito il Milan.
> Era contro perche' non avevano agganci con noi e il condor no faceva affari con i loro amici procuratori tipo martorelli ecc.
> Che poi fosse giusto criticare il Milan non c'è dubbio. Ma che lo facessero con onestà intellettuale questo non esiste



si ma non mi pare che pedulla e criscitiello abbiano fatto delle clamorose esclusive sull ultimo milan...è tutto alla luce del sole.


----------



## el_gaucho (18 Giugno 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> in cosa hanno avuto torto in tutti questi anni?milan ridimensionato,affari poco discutibili,dichiarazioni farneticanti ecc
> Ti sembra normale s*******re il milan quando inizia a spendere soldi e incensarlo quando galliani faceva i disastri?




Stessa risposta data a @ Sbalotello


----------



## el_gaucho (18 Giugno 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> si ma non mi pare che pedulla e criscitiello abbiano fatto delle clamorose esclusive sull ultimo milan...è tutto alla luce del sole.



Hanno fatto la diretta di tutta la conferenza stampa di insediamento e mille specials.
Ogni opinione e' rispettabile, me se pensiamo che criscitiello non sia fazioso allora lascio perdere


----------



## Doctore (18 Giugno 2017)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto la diretta di tutta la conferenza stampa di insediamento e mille specials.
> Ogni opinione e' rispettabile, me se pensiamo che criscitiello non sia fazioso allora lascio perdere



perche sky e mp cosa hanno fatto?


----------



## Crox93 (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Durissimo attacco di Alfredo Pedullà, giornalista di SportItalia, sul proprio sito personale. Pedullà ci va giù senza mezzi termini, prendendosela contro Sky, rea di essere asservita al potere costituito. Di seguito un estratto.
> 
> _"Anni e anni di onorata carriera non si possono cancellare. Anni e anni di "Galliani è il migliore", "Raiola è il number one", "Arriva Mr. Bee", "i cinesi non esistono". Anni, ma sarebbe meglio dire decenni, di dipendenza assoluta, senza la benché minima libertà di opinione e giudizio. Ma il contraccolpo ricevuto è stato però molto forte.
> Sul satellite (ndr, Sky) adesso ci dicono che "Raiola è il più furbo", che "Donnarumma ha fatto bene" ,che "la campagna acquisti del Milan non convince", che "il Milan è andato troppo in pressing su Donnarumma". Vogliamo davvero chiamare pressing una proposta da 5 milioni l'anno?
> La realtà è che i nostalgici stanno spuntando come funghi, e mentre aspettiamo Mr Bee (ma non doveva arrivare al 100%?) ci godiamo un weekend spensierato."_



Ohhhhhh 

Skyfo è da chiudere mamma mia


----------



## Igniorante (18 Giugno 2017)

Alfredo sei tutti noi...ti meriti che tutti i milanisti VERI smettano di guardare quello schifo di Scai (io l'ho già fatto da un pezzo) e passino a SportItalia, fosse anche solo per il clima più allegro e tamarro


----------



## el_gaucho (18 Giugno 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> perche sky e mp cosa hanno fatto?



Puoi pensarla come vuoi. Io sono certamente d'accordo con quello che dice SportItalia adesso.
Che lo dica perche' sono imparziali questo non lo credo proprio.
Io rimango dell'idea che criscitiello e' fazioso, come tutti i giornalisti sportivi e sta dalla nostra parte per interesse personale.
Io seguo criscitiello da i suoi esordi a prima TV emittente locale di Avellino.
Tu non sei d'accordo e va bene così e tutte le opinioni vanno rispettate


----------



## Doctore (18 Giugno 2017)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Puoi pensarla come vuoi. Io sono certamente d'accordo con quello che dice SportItalia adesso.
> Che lo dica perche' sono imparziali questo non lo credo proprio.
> Io rimango dell'idea che criscitiello e' fazioso, come tutti i giornalisti sportivi e sta dalla nostra parte per interesse personale.
> Io seguo criscitiello da i suoi esordi a prima TV emittente locale di Avellino.
> Tu non sei d'accordo e va bene così e tutte le opinioni vanno rispettate



Ci mancherebbe tutte le opinioni vanno rispettate 
Onestamente non ho mai sentito criscitiello e pedulla calpestare i colori rossoneri a differenza di sky mp


----------



## Black (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Durissimo attacco di Alfredo Pedullà, giornalista di SportItalia, sul proprio sito personale. Pedullà ci va giù senza mezzi termini, prendendosela contro Sky, rea di essere asservita al potere costituito. Di seguito un estratto.
> 
> _"Anni e anni di onorata carriera non si possono cancellare. Anni e anni di "Galliani è il migliore", "Raiola è il number one", "Arriva Mr. Bee", "i cinesi non esistono". Anni, ma sarebbe meglio dire decenni, di dipendenza assoluta, senza la benché minima libertà di opinione e giudizio. Ma il contraccolpo ricevuto è stato però molto forte.
> Sul satellite (ndr, Sky) adesso ci dicono che "Raiola è il più furbo", che "Donnarumma ha fatto bene" ,che "la campagna acquisti del Milan non convince", che "il Milan è andato troppo in pressing su Donnarumma". Vogliamo davvero chiamare pressing una proposta da 5 milioni l'anno?
> La realtà è che i nostalgici stanno spuntando come funghi, e mentre aspettiamo Mr Bee (ma non doveva arrivare al 100%?) ci godiamo un weekend spensierato."_



grande Pedullà. Mi piace sempre più! ormai è chiaro che Sportitalia, lui e Criscitiello in particolare, hanno un canale prefernziale con Fassone.

Bella la parte finale di MrBee (chiaro riferimento ad Alciato), ma avrei anche fatto un riferimento al lecchinaggio pro Juve che è costante su sky


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Durissimo attacco di Alfredo Pedullà, giornalista di SportItalia, sul proprio sito personale. Pedullà ci va giù senza mezzi termini, prendendosela contro Sky, rea di essere asservita al potere costituito. Di seguito un estratto.
> 
> _"Anni e anni di onorata carriera non si possono cancellare. Anni e anni di "Galliani è il migliore", "Raiola è il number one", "Arriva Mr. Bee", "i cinesi non esistono". Anni, ma sarebbe meglio dire decenni, di dipendenza assoluta, senza la benché minima libertà di opinione e giudizio. Ma il contraccolpo ricevuto è stato però molto forte.
> Sul satellite (ndr, Sky) adesso ci dicono che "Raiola è il più furbo", che "Donnarumma ha fatto bene" ,che "la campagna acquisti del Milan non convince", che "il Milan è andato troppo in pressing su Donnarumma". Vogliamo davvero chiamare pressing una proposta da 5 milioni l'anno?
> La realtà è che i nostalgici stanno spuntando come funghi, e mentre aspettiamo Mr Bee (ma non doveva arrivare al 100%?) ci godiamo un weekend spensierato."_


Il mio nuovo eroe


----------

